# Trail camera pics. check them out



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

*more*


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

*more*


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

*and a few more*


----------



## bowman_79 (Jun 23, 2006)

*reply*

thanks those are great pics what camera are u usen thank you for sharen


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Would that be considered a High Fence? 


Nice pics


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

bowman_79 said:


> thanks those are great pics what camera are u usen thank you for sharen


moultree i-40


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

there's some nice deer there...did you manage to get one of those bucks?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

nice bucks.


----------



## Brandon1993 (Jan 23, 2008)

nice bucks!!
i have the same trail cam


----------



## KSHunterKid (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pictures!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I cant wait to get back down to Texas..

I love it down there.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

yep i killed one of the 9 points... the one thats looking at the camera


----------



## Indiana_hunter (Dec 6, 2006)

Those are awesome! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

im gonna have to come down there and get one of them nice bucks


----------

